# RSS Readers



## daveb (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I've gone and found too many blogs that I like to keep track of, now I need a way to organize. 

Any recommendations for a good RSS reader? What are you guys using?

Thanks


----------



## crhoades (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.sharpreader.net/index.html
works pretty well...

I'm interested in the responses too!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 11, 2005)

i use bloglines
see my list of feeds at
http://www.bloglines.com/blog/rmwilliamsjr
(without my cookies it appears as a blogroll on the left side)

it has a nice assortment of tools: notifiers, reader, indexer, search functions
one click add, etc

works for me better than several options i've worked through.
i recommend it highly.

for simple rss readers, find something to integrate into your browser.
i use firefox under linux and sage works nicely.
but there are lots of options under netscape as well.
then look at the stand alone rss readers. 




[Edited on 7-11-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 11, 2005)

Firefox has a good bookmark RSS feature.


----------



## daveb (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Can anyone give me the skinny on RSS?



RSS (Real Simple Syndication for version 2.0) is an XML format for distributing web content. It's a way for people to stay up to date with news stories, blog entries, etc.

More here:

http://www.webreference.com/authoring/languages/xml/rss/intro/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS_(protocol)


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 11, 2005)

Mac's browser has one built-in.


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys I'll check these out.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Can anyone give me the skinny on RSS?



RSS is a file format. Is used as a way to simplify the transmitting of the contents of a website. RSS is used a lot in blogs, with the help of a sofware program called an RSS Reader. Getting an RSS reader is very helpful in organizing and keeping up to date with multiple blogs (especially if you read alot of blogs). Actually you wouldn't want to view an RSS file on it's own, without the aide of a RSS Reader. Just like you wouldn't want to read an html file without a web browser.

My personal favorite RSS Reader is FeedDemon. It is a commerical product and it is pretty slick. I've heard good things about SharpReader and NewsGator.



Here is some more info on RSS

RSS File Format

List of RSS Readers (or News Aggregators)

[Edited on 7-13-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2007)

Any thoughts on what RSS readers are best? 

Anyone use My Yahoo?


----------

